# Traffic ticket COOOONNFFUUUSSIIOOONNN



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I got this ticket for failing to turn in a right turn only lane, and I forgot to pay so it went to a collection agency and my license was suspended. I payed the collection agency and my license was reinstated (was it on a X days suspension maybe? I got the letter saying it was reinstated seven days after I paid the collection agency) , however, I just received a letter regarding the same incident from provincial offences saying I still owe them the amount of the ticket?? This was today. I payed the collection agency off about one month ago


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

how does one forget to pay a ticket? 
did you not get a receipt when you paid or some sort of paper work, or at least a confirmation number? just fax them a copy of that. if you paid through a bank or with a card they will have some sort of record as well.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If you paid by creditcard and have a transaction number you're pretty much ok on that. I've never had something like this happen but I have paid a parking ticket before. 

You did not state how you paid the fine. Did you go in person to the collection agency? Did you pay the collection agency via the phone? If you paid there normally is a reciept to paper trail back. If you paid with CC then IIRC you can have the CC talk with the collection agency on your behalf with proof you paid but don't quote me on that, that the CC company would do that as I could be wrong on that. I do know if you have some CC dispute with say Ebay, Paypal, Amazon the CC company can work on your behalf but with a HTA ticket I don't know but they should at least be able to give you proof you paid the ticket in a statement reprint if you request it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it went to collections?? You may owe more then you think then. It gets split into two separate collections sometimes. Federal and provincial. 

You might want to call back the collectors and ask them about it.

Been there.. NEVER AGAIN! lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> it went to collections?? You may owe more then you think then. It gets split into two separate collections sometimes. Federal and provincial.


Thats bullsh*t


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hmm yes thats exactly what I said when I found out. lol


----------

